# A 100% Gold backed saving account and debit card



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

If you want to have a safe haven from fiat currency. GoldMoney is the 100% gold backed debit card you can use anywhere MasterCard is accepted. It is almost impossible not to have a bank account these days so why not have an account backed in something real like gold. Click the link below, open a free account and make your first deposit within 7 days for a bonus .5g of free gold in your account! https://www.goldmoney.com


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

We already had that card discussed here last year. It was generally agreed to be a stupid idea.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah no thanks. I will just open up a bank backed on BBQ ribs if I wanted a fluctating commodity-backed account

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

it was generally agreed housing prices could never fall, its a good idea to have money spread out. there are many ideas preppers agree on that are very bad ideas. Many times the ones who think with the mainstream are wrong. I decided to do it and other may find it interesting and some may not. If its not for you why even bother to click on the post?


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

can you actually open an account with bbq ribs? no. However the dollar HAS been losing value over time while gold has held its value. There are very few options with actual banking, take it or leave it. I decided to do it and other may find it interesting and some may not. If its not for you why even bother to click on the post?


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> If you want to have a safe haven from fiat currency. GoldMoney is the 100% gold backed debit card you can use anywhere MasterCard is accepted. It is almost impossible not to have a bank account these days so why not have an account backed in something real like gold. Click the link below, open a free account and make your first deposit within 7 days for a bonus .5g of free gold in your account! https://www.goldmoney.com


Smells like spam.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The idea is not flawed. I like the idea but I could not trust it beyond a local level I could walk into and withdraw my PM. If they are supposedly held for me in someone else's vault they might as well be in my safe - which was stolen already this past year.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

*Well*



zachthemac said:


> Smells like spam.


 We do come here to learn things. The OP did not use a referral link as best I see.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

That said I clicked on the link, and the site lacks the integrity I'd need to share my money with them.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice thought but the only gold deposits I trust involve a shovel.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It may be a safer way to use credit, assuming you pay the bill in full each month. But in my opinion, it's a poor way to own gold, see rule number 2:

1. If you don't already own it, you may not be able to get it. 
2. If it's not physically in your hands, you don't own it. 
3. If you can't protect it, you won't have it for long.


----------

